# Treating sores.... Maybe Staph?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

So I've been treating this goat for sores on her bum for about a month now. She came to me that way. I just can't seem to get them to GO AWAY! The other goat she came with had staph dermatitis on her udder and legs so I'm thinking maybe it's a form of staph bacteria.... Not sure if the dermatitis is contagious. But I got the other goat all cleared up with the Chlorhexidine spray.

Maybe I haven't been treating long enough... maybe I'm not using the right thing...

I've been misting down the area with a Chlorhexidine spray 2-3 times daily to clean the dirt off. I let it dry and then put on either Betadine, BluKote or a triple antibiotic cream like Neosporin. I've been doing this EVERY day for the last month....2 -3 times a day. Some days it seems almost healed and other days the sores seem to "open up". :GAAH:

Maybe alternating between the different things is not a smart thing to do?

Ideas would be great! I can't afford another vet visit at the moment. I was wondering if I should try giving her an over the counter antibiotic but I'm not sure which one.... :help:

Here is a picture right after I got her...









Here is a picture tonight after I cleaned it:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

A staph infection you will probably need antibiotics. However I wonder if it is something else?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was going to suggest neosporin. I had a couple of doelings this year with staph dermatitis there and Neosporin was the only thing that made a difference but it cleared up in three days. The way the vet described it was that her bodies immune system wasn't strong enough yet to fight it off. Dogs get it on their bellies when they are puppies. If you have tried that many thing with no success than I would suggest a vet or a round of antibiotics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

after I had this for a couple years in my herd I just learned to let it be and it will run its course and then go away. Gets worse then better. never did learn what it was, it doesnt respond to antibiotics and the kids never passed it onto their kids. So it seems like a virus of some kind.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one doe with this...well looks like the same thing...she's had it for awhile. Doesn't seem to cause any issues really and like Stacey I don't know what it is...but it hasn't spread and it hasn't changed much with any treatment so i've just let it be. I'll see what happens, but i'm not concerned about it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread ... one of my goats just got a similar thing. Do you think it's the same thing? He isn't off in any other way, his gums are pink, he's up on his herbal dewormer, and we just gave him a dose of ivermectin and immune booster. His appetite and personality is fine, he just seems a little sore back there. Sorry I had to hold the tail up a little bit because he was drooping it.


----------

